# Dark Art & Ghost Stories - NoxRequiem.com



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Enjoyed looking at your work, the shrieking thingy kinda creeped me out. I am impressed, creeping me out is hard to do.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Good work  I liked you on facebook.


----------



## Nox Requiem (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, witchychick!


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Nox, you are a creepy individual...so you should fit right in! Love the art. The pencils are VERY creepy!


----------

